# Account Deactivated for false accident



## ACJ (Jan 18, 2017)

I woke up on the morning of 1/16/17 and I received a call from lyft. They never call me so I picked up and the person was asking how am I doing. We had report in our community saying that you were in an accident? I told them I was not in accident. I thought everything was ok. The person told me to send pictures of your car via e-mail to show that your vehicle is alright. I sent them the pictures as soon as I was done with the phone call. Later that day I wanted to go "lyft" to find out my account has been deactivated. It is currently 1/18/17 Lyft support team has contacted me once and my account is still deactivated. What should I do?


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Was it a passenger who reported that? Did they give you any details? This is crazy


----------



## ACJ (Jan 18, 2017)

It was passenger who reported it. I have know idea who it was but I was lyfting from 12/12/16-12/12/15


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Wait.

they are just being slow.



ACJ said:


> I woke up on the morning of 1/16/17 and I received a call from lyft. They never call me so I picked up and the person was asking how am I doing. We had report in our community saying that you were in an accident? I told them I was not in accident. I thought everything was ok. The person told me to send pictures of your car via e-mail to show that your vehicle is alright. I sent them the pictures as soon as I was done with the phone call. Later that day I wanted to go "lyft" to find out my account has been deactivated. It is currently 1/18/17 Lyft support team has contacted me once and my account is still deactivated. What should I do?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

ACJ said:


> I woke up on the morning of 1/16/17 and I received a call from lyft. They never call me so I picked up and the person was asking how am I doing. We had report in our community saying that you were in an accident? I told them I was not in accident. I thought everything was ok. The person told me to send pictures of your car via e-mail to show that your vehicle is alright. I sent them the pictures as soon as I was done with the phone call. Later that day I wanted to go "lyft" to find out my account has been deactivated. It is currently 1/18/17 Lyft support team has contacted me once and my account is still deactivated. What should I do?


Count it as a blessing and work at McDonalds -- you'll earn more. #truth


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Huh.

I was in a real one, but Uber don't seem to care...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I would stay after them. What probably happened is that a pax filed a false claim with Lyft to get out of paying a fare. Tell Lyft their claim is *fraudulent*, and use the word* "fraud" *frequently.


----------



## Charlie Schwartz (Aug 17, 2016)

Go to Greenlight location. This happened to me with Uber. GIVE YOUR CAR PHOTOS TO AN ACTUAL PERSON. It is worth the trip.


----------



## Eurekab (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm currently in this situation with Uber. A Accident occurred outside of the passenger home which I was not involved in. Mind you the ride was long over I was helping her get her groceries out the car. When I get home, Uber says a passenger reported being in a accident. They won't tell me what the report says, they won't tell me if there's a police report. I sent pics to them and they deactivated my account. But now he adjuster is asking for my insurance information.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Here's your insurance information:

https://newsroomadmin.uberinternal.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/NJ.pdf

https://newsroomadmin.uberinternal.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/CA436300CA-02_R.pdf


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Eurekab said:


> I'm currently in this situation with Uber. A Accident occurred outside of the passenger home which I was not involved in. Mind you the ride was long over I was helping her get her groceries out the car. When I get home, Uber says a passenger reported being in a accident. They won't tell me what the report says, they won't tell me if there's a police report. I sent pics to them and they deactivated my account. But now he adjuster is asking for my insurance information.


Please post Uber's messages to you.


----------

